# When did you pass your test and in what?



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

OK - there seem to be quite a few of this type of thread at present ... ...

*When did you pass your driving test and in what type of car?*

I'll kick off - October 1977, High Wycombe. Volkswagen 412LS Variant (VW Type 4).


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sure I passed in 2000. Possibly.
In a Toyota Starlet sportif!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

October 1975 Ford Escort 1972 1.3


----------



## Scooby doo (Nov 15, 2013)

August 97 in a Kia pride


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

March 1991, Brentwood in a Suzuki Swift 1.3 in white of course.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

May 2009 in a Ford Focus Titanium 1.8 TDCI.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

May 2005 in a pug 106.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bill58 said:


> October 1975 Ford Escort 1972 1.3


Judging by your username, you're the same vintage as me.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

June 2003 in a Bini


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

December 1971 in an Escort 1.1


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

2004 in a Peugeot 206


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

March 09 in my Suzuki Vitara soft top  
First time of course :thumb: 

Was going to be in Jan but was cancelled on the day due to the snow :wall: we all have to drive in snow at some point surely that's the best time to test?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

1967/68 Bedford CA VAN


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

1987, in a Triumph Acclaim! :driver:


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

21st July 2008 Chertsey in a Toyota Yaris 

Passed 1st time aswell


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jan 1986 in a Nissan Micra


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

October 1995 in my mk2 golf


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

2006 in an almera


----------



## Stevie-K (Jan 15, 2010)

2003 in a Nissan Micra


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

1987 In a VW Polo


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

2007 in a corsa


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

2007 in a Mini Cooper 3rd time lucky:doublesho


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

1986 ford Capri Laser in red.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

1987 Nissan Micra


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> 1987 Nissan Micra


Me too ! The old Micra was a great car to learn in and no power steering if I remember. Kids have it easy now


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

April 2011 in my instructor's Citroen DS3


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

ford escort (1100 or maybe 1300) in Feb 1978


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

2009 in my instructors 2008 Toyota Yaris


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

November 2008 in my instructor's '05 Mitsubishi Colt


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

1981. Instructor’s Dolomite Sprint for lessons, but wasn’t too confident of using it for my test so sat it in my mk1 escort.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Passed 2nd time round on the 28th February 2007 in a diesel Ford Fiesta


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

12/12/2001 Bangor test centre in an X reg Golf 1.9 GT-TDi 110, a silver one. It was my Dads :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

February 1989 in a 1988 Fiesta 1.1 Ghia.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

29th June 1984 in a white MG Metro, just like the one here


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Car test passed in December 86 in a fiesta. 

Bike test passed in februaury 84 on a honda xl125s.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

July 1986 in a Fiat Uno


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

1999 in a clio 3 minors


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

November 28th 2012 in an Audi A1 Sport


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

May 2011 and in instructors Ford Fiesta yuck.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

April 1978, instructors Mazda 323, first time, eight lessons:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

August 2003 in a micra.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

June 2004 in a Peugeot 206


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

I must be the youngest in this thread. September 2011! 3 minors in a Silver Fiesta 1.4 TDCI! Was nippy for a 1.4 diesel. I loved it. Owned a ford fiesta same marque since then but a 1.25. Build quality just isn't there for me unfortunately.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

1984 i think the instructor had a horrid micra lol, straight into my Opel Manta when passed White with Black Roof and fantastic fun started driving at 10 years and had a lot of bad habbits


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

June (possibly 6th?) 2003, in a Vauxhall Corsa in Hyde.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

1988 - Nissan Micra in Peterhead


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

1958 in a armoured scout car.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

1998 Citroen Saxo 1.5D


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

December 15th 1987 in Cupar Fife driving a B reg Astra
Mike


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

bike october 81 suzuki gt250x7 chertsey
car may 82 nissan micra slough


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

pxr5 said:


> 1988 - Nissan Micra in Peterhead


:lol: I'm sure that's what it was, all i was intrested in was getting in the Manta not the intructors car it was a means to an end:lol:

I think this was the one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Micra#Micra_K10


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

October 1979 in a 1975 green Fiat 126 (my Mum's) at Redcar, Cleveland :wall:


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Summer of 1994 in a bright red Nissan Micra


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> October 1979 in a 1975 green Fiat 126 (my Mum's) at Redcar, Cleveland :wall:


Not the car, but exactly the same as this one :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

1 month after my 17th Birthday in a 5dr Blue Escort


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

1992 in a diesel Nova, went out the next day and bought a mk5 Cortina as my first car.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Bike test in June 2002 at Hornchurch on a er500.
car in august 2008 at Hornchurch in a Toyota yards.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Nov 2009 - Mini Cooper


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: I'm sure that's what it was, all i was intrested in was getting in the Manta not the intructors car it was a means to an end:lol:
> 
> I think this was the one
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Micra#Micra_K10


lol that was definately the type I passed in. Not sure of the instructors name, only he was bald :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

November 1990 and in a dark metallic blue rover metro Knightsbridge. I had to wear small shoes as my size 11's were too big for the pedals :lol:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

1973 September I think, Ford Anglia 105e (like the one made famous in harry potter for those to young to remember). My qualified driver was a young lady that meant more to me than even I knew at the time.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

30th september 2009. Ford focus 1.6 petrol 59


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

2000 in a nissan micra


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

pxr5 said:


> lol that was definately the type I passed in. Not sure of the instructors name, only he was bald :lol:


Steady Eddie :lol: aka Eddie Geddes , seems the poor guy pasted away just lately,
my sister texted to say:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

25 years ago in a Peugeot 309. its been downhill from then........


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

1987, Ford Fiesta Pop Plus in Blue (Mk 2).

A - Z of motoring in Swansea. Great instructor called Paul Jarrett.


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

FS1E in April 1974
DT175 in May 1975
and lastly Vauxhall Chevette in October 1975.


----------



## bigjackb (Sep 20, 2013)

March 2011 BMW 130d


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember the day I passed my test clear as day. 

October 28th, 1999 in a red Peugeot 106 1.1. I remember getting 7 minor points.

I've no idea how I actually passed my test first time. I drove a 106 about 5-6 years later as a girl I was seeing at the time had a Quicksilver. Having size 13 feet and pedals the size of matchboxes in the Pug made for an awkward car to drive so passing my test in one was equally tricky.

In fact one of my minor points was for 'control' as when I did the emergency stop, as I dipped the clutch my braking foot clipped the accelerator and I revved the engine slightly. The examiner just said at the end, 'Mind those big feet' haha.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Steady Eddie :lol: aka Eddie Geddes , seems the poor guy pasted away just lately,
> my sister texted to say:thumb:


It's been so long I don't really recall. Seemed a good guy and a very good instructor.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

October 2005 in a 54 plate Corsa SXI.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

suspal said:


> 1987 In a VW Polo


:doublesho

I was 5 that year 

I passed in a Nissan Micra, 2001. Had no need to drive when I was 17, so took my time


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

August 1998 in a green seat cordoba 1.9 tdi.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

June 2004 in a red VW Corsa SRI. Had my licence 10 years this year! No points, no accidents... Touch wood!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

February 2002 in a Vauxhall Corsa, diesel.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

In a Ball of Sweat


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

September 1995, M reg renault Clio 1.9 diesel, in white.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> June 2004 in a *red VW Corsa SRI*. Had my licence 10 years this year! No points, no accidents... Touch wood!


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

1985 in a nissan micra


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

MJT said:


> 1985 in a nissan micra


Snap 😊


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

September 2001 in a BSM Vauxhall Corsa.

The irony now is I am thinking of being a driving instructor and started training with the AA

Davy


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

May 2005, Clio.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

1986 Mini Metro


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

1993 in a Nissan Sunny










1998 in Scania like this










2005 in a Volvo like this


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

'98 - saxo 1.5d


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

82 Fiesta Wallington
85 Hgv Croydon
Road Roller at Godstone.Cannot remember year but did emergency stop/three point turn and hill start.8mph max speed.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

1992 Nissan Sunny and 2002 Kawasaki ER5


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

My original provisional, cost £1.00

April 1973
Ford Escort mk1
Instructor Mervyn Lloyd Welsh

Then another £1.00 to make it a full licence


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Sept 1996, Quality School of Motoring from Linwood, diesel Peugeot 205 in white. Test centre was on Glenburn Road in Paisley.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

June 2013, audi a3 1.6tdi


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

October 13 1998 in a 1995 Peugeot 106 diesel..lol


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> I remember the day I passed my test clear as day.
> 
> October 28th, 1999 in a red Peugeot 106 1.1. I remember getting 7 minor points.
> 
> ...


This was reason I dismissed the near identical Saxo as a first car, pedals were a bit close for comfort for me as a new driver and I only have size 8 feet. Ended up with a fiesta and having driven my mums Citroen glad I never got one, don't know if all citroens are the same but the clutch has no feel and the gearbox is sloppy (as was this Saxo) amazingly the berlingo van of my dad is a much nicer drive

Passed in May 2004 car was new mini one 2001/2


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

September 2008 in a 1.2 Vaux Corsa


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Passed when I was 17 in June 2005 in a BSM Vauxhall Corsa


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

January 1980 Mk1 Golf diesel, was snow on the road but luckily the motorway was clean for the compulsary motorway 0.5 hrs.:thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

September 1984 and it was in a Toyota corolla in mint green metallic


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

1987 in a mitsubishi colt

Motorbike was 1985.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

1997 in a Clio 1.2 failed on the Monday passed on the Friday

My driving instructor wasn't the healthiest of guys. He was huge smoked like a trooper and often used to fall asleep during night time lessons. He just have me a place to aim for and pretty much woke him on arrival. He was good in the snow though when driving about the estates he used to keep flicking on the handbrake to make the car slide so I'd have to work to get it back under control.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Passed first time in March 2009 in my own car - 2004 (54) Vauxhall Astra 1.7 cdti Club 100hp version. 

Will never forget the journey back home. Driving instructor said she would drive to let me calm down, she was bombing along the dual carriageway at 110mph saying "this wee car will beat all the wee neds in their 1.2 corsas". Ha ha ha


----------



## stevie5tapes (Aug 13, 2012)

I passed in Novemeber 94 in a Toyota Corolla 1.6.


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

1972 in a Ford Capri 1.6 GT XLR with flared arches, spoilers in fantastic black with red pin stripes


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

2006 in a clio 1.2


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys - this thread has lasted much longer than I'd anticipated, keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Jan 93 in a Pug 205 Diesel, had a slow puncture, remember having to fly around to the garage to blow it up before the test


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I passed in 1987 ( 1st time :driver and in a Nissan Micra lol :lol:


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Passed first time in a mini metro in November 1989. It was pouring down with rain and I had flu. Amazed I passed really.


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

July 1987 in Datsun Cherry . What a blast from the past to remember it , I stalled it twice but passed as I followed correct procedure :thumb: 
Then the fun really started , as did the points  
My lessons cost £6.50 each in 1987


----------

